# 6 fishes in a 29g biocube



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Forgive me asking a simple question. I currently have a bi colour blenny, yellowhead jawfish, mandarin, firegoby and a pygmy angel and also some corals in a 29 biocube with a aquatic life 115 skimmer rite now, thinking should i get one more fish in it? Is it gonna be too much?


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

You have plenty in there right now. I have 4 right now in my 90 gallon and maybe thinking one or two more fish in there and that is it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just my opinion but the mandain is eventually going to starve unless you buy pods for it.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Just my opinion but the mandain is eventually going to starve unless you buy pods for it.


Its eat frozen everyday and having it in my tank over 5 mths now, its didnt seem thin and is getting fatter and bigger than when i bought it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You are totally one of the lucky ones!!!!


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> You are totally one of the lucky ones!!!!


Ya i put him in a breeder tray three days after i bought it and it eat frozen right away


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow yeah you are really lucky with that mandarin. I wouldn't push it with adding more fish personally. I've got 6 in my 35 gallon (with skimmer) and I'm stopping there. (2 o. clowns, yellow watchman goby, blue assessor, rainford's goby, orchid dottyback)

I would say that my tank is more "full" with regards to available territories as opposed to bioload. Most fish like to have their own cave area. Remember that this is another way to look at the capacity of your tank.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

You can push your tank to the point where there is still space for all the fish as long as you have a good method of removing n03 and p04. Do you have any algae/cyano problem?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

JulieFish said:


> Wow yeah you are really lucky with that mandarin. I wouldn't push it with adding more fish personally. I've got 6 in my 35 gallon (with skimmer) and I'm stopping there. (2 o. clowns, yellow watchman goby, blue assessor, rainford's goby, orchid dottyback)
> 
> I would say that my tank is more "full" with regards to available territories as opposed to bioload. Most fish like to have their own cave area. Remember that this is another way to look at the capacity of your tank.


Ya this mandarin is really good but i tried to train it to eats pellets but it doesnt eat, it keep on looking at the pellets but its gonna eat it.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

thmh said:


> You can push your tank to the point where there is still space for all the fish as long as you have a good method of removing n03 and p04. Do you have any algae/cyano problem?


i do 6 gallon once a week and i only have very light brown algae on the sand.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Where did you get that mandarin goby? I wanna try my luck.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Rappyfly said:


> Where did you get that mandarin goby? I wanna try my luck.


I think John at NAFB still has one downstairs.

I got my psychedelic from him and it ate frozen mysis right away. I have a separate sump just for breeding pods though - the mysis are supplemental in my case.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey there i also have a 29g biocube and i have a blue damsel, sixline wrasse, tangerine albino clown and black and white clown and i dont think im going to add anymore...not enough space...i have 2 shrimps, a pile of snails and 5 crabs as well as 35 lbs of live rock and 7 different corals....hey how long have you had your cube? Have you had any problems with fish jumping over the barrier to the filter area? If not i would suggest going to rona and getting a $3 strip of gutter guard to snap onto the seperation wall to prevent it....ive had 2 fish jump over in the past and its a common issue with these tanks...below is a pic









Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

jamie1985 said:


> Hey there i also have a 29g biocube and i have a blue damsel, sixline wrasse, tangerine albino clown and black and white clown and i dont think im going to add anymore...not enough space...i have 2 shrimps, a pile of snails and 5 crabs as well as 35 lbs of live rock and 7 different corals....hey how long have you had your cube? Have you had any problems with fish jumping over the barrier to the filter area? If not i would suggest going to rona and getting a $3 strip of gutter guard to snap onto the seperation wall to prevent it....ive had 2 fish jump over in the past and its a common issue with these tanks...below is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the new version, the back wall is higher so they cant jump over it. i have the cube running for nine months now.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Rappyfly said:


> Where did you get that mandarin goby? I wanna try my luck.


i bought it in seaumarine but its been the time for a long time because they even almost forgot there is mandarin in the bottom tank and is the only fish in it. they told me they been in the tank for two weeks but i think is more than two weeks because its seem so established.


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

i have 3 clowns and a mandarin goby in my 29 gallon cube with about 30-40lbs of LR... it ONLY eats pods and none of the food i drop into the tank. i dont dose any phytoplankton or anything. its been alive since last june. also i packed the rear compartments all the way to the top with rubble rock.


----------

